# My CW9 for a P40



## marc417 (Apr 10, 2013)

I currently have a CW9 with about a 12 round count through it and have someone wanting to trade me a P40 with about a 200 round count through it for it. I will be giving up 100 rounds of fmj ammo and a $45 IWB holster. Im only considering trading cause I like getting new toys and I have thought about stepping up to a 40.

Just wanting to hear some input from previous owners or general opinions on the trade


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There's no need to post the same message twice.
It'll get seen, no matter where you put it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The P-model Kahrs are a little nicer than the CW-models and cost at least a hundred dollars more, new. They have more machining to round the edges and a few other details that I forget. They also have polygonal rifled barrels, which only means that you shouldn't shoot unjacketed lead bullets through it, but you probably couldn't find any, anyway. As for the round count, 200 is nothing, barely broken in. If it is an even swap, it's a good deal for you, if you are up to shooting the snappier .40 S&W. I have a K-9 and a K-40, the all steel version of the same thing, and I find the K-9 to more enjoyable to shoot a lot of rounds through. If you are an experienced shooter, though, it won't make that much difference.


----------



## marc417 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry, I didnt mean to post twice. I cant delete the post in general.discussion. Its not an even. swap. He wants me to give up 100 rounds of fmj ammo and a $45 kydex holster and ive already purchased a n extra magazine


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

In that case, I see no incentive that would make me want to trade.


----------



## marc417 (Apr 10, 2013)

I kinda feel the same now. Thx for the input guys


----------



## GaryO7 (Apr 19, 2014)

marc417 said:


> Sorry, I didnt mean to post twice. I cant delete the post in general.discussion. Its not an even. swap. He wants me to give up 100 rounds of fmj ammo and a $45 kydex holster and ive already purchased a n extra magazine


Keep the CW9...


----------

